
A lightbulb moment for nuclear fusion? - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/oct/27/nuclear-fusion-research-power-generation-iter-jet-step-carbon-neutral-2050-boris-johnson
======
ncmncm
Nobody expects to actually get useful power out of tokamaks. That's not their
purpose. Tokamaks are a jobs program for high-neutron flux physicists, to
ensure there is a population to draw on for weapons work.

Any attempt at actually generating power with one would destroy the most
expensive parts in no time, leaving you with thousands of tons of radioactive
junk.

